# You Forgot the Bl....dy Landing Gear!



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi,

Expensive mistake - pilot forgot to put the gear down and didn't take heed of the warning bleeper!






Touch-down from 01.00 onwards.

Roger


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

That cost him a few bob. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Blobsta said:


> That cost him a few bob. :lol: :lol:


Never mind he got £250 back from "You've been Framed"


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Read some of the comments, its just like being on MHF's :lol: :lol: :lol: .

ray.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Some years ago the same thing happened to a client of mine.

He had sold the plane to another chap who was standing next to him at the airfield waiting for the plane to land so he could hand it over to him.

They couldn't believe it when the pilot forgot to lower the landing gear and the plane skidded along the runway on the fuselage. The buyer was not impressed!

Mike


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

I suppose he should be pleased with his luck in getting away without injury. I expect if you know your undercarriage has failed then you're prepared and braced, but not in this case.


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

You know when you have forgotten to lower the landing gear when it takes ages to taxi to the hanger! 
John


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I wonder how he explained that to his other half? 8O  

"Well dear, you know that new car you wanted? Well sadly I was thinking so hard about it that I overlooked my own wheels....." :? 

do you think he'd get a sympathetic ear?  

I have my doubts........ :lol: 

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

